# Amazon's Kindle eReaders are Getting a Big Software Update Soon [2016]



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 3, 2016)

Amazon's Kindle eReaders are Getting a Big Software Update Soon - by Sam Byford/ Tech/ Amazon/ The Verge/ theverge.com

Amazon has revealed a new firmware update that'll hit its Kindle e-readers later this month, and it sounds like the software will make it even easier to — you guessed it — buy books from Amazon. There's a revamped home screen with shortcuts for books on your wish list, downloaded samples, and reading lists from Goodreads, and the update will also provide quick toggles for features like airplane mode and cloud syncing.

You'll also be able to share quotes from books directly to Facebook, Twitter, and Goodreads, and anyone who sees the share can read a preview of the book right in their browser without needing to sign in to Amazon. And while the list of recommended books remains at the bottom of the home screen, Amazon is implementing a new system to help hone those suggestions; you can enter your favorite genres and rate some specific books to give Amazon a better idea of what to surface..."

Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 3, 2016)

I answered my own question: Will it affect Fire Tablets?

The update will come to the 2013 and 2015 models of the* Kindle Paperwhite*, as well as the *Kindle Voyage *and the *2014 standard Kindle*. Amazon says the update will roll out in the next few weeks, and you don't need to do anything to receive it — the software will download and install automatically.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 3, 2016)

I hope it makes searching for a library book easier. I can't stand the cumbersome way you need to search for a library book.- either on the kindle OR on a PC.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 3, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> I hope it makes searching for a library book easier. I can't stand the cumbersome way you need to search for a library book.- either on the kindle OR on a PC.



It won't. This update is all about selling you more Kindle books from Amazon.

On a semi-related note, Amazon announced earlier that they are opening 200-300 real live brick and mortar stores. Who knows, maybe they'll use the same locations where they bankrupted mom 'n' pop book stores. OK, they didn't do it single handedly, but along with Barnes & Noble, they made independent book sellers virtually extinct.

Jim


----------



## dougef (Feb 5, 2016)

*Relative length of books*

Thanks for the heads up.  I have a Kindle Voyage (which I love) and did the update.

The old Kindle software showed the relative length of each book in a row of dots. This seems to be missing in the latest software update. Am I missing something? Is it available? I always found this very useful in selecting a book from my library depending on whether I wanted to have a long or short read. Now the only way I can see finding this info is to go book by book and look at the number of pages. With 100 books, this is obviously not practical.

Any thoughts from other Kindle users?  Anyone else miss this feature?


----------



## billwright1 (Feb 5, 2016)

I use Overdrive app on smartphone to get library books for both ePub and Kindle books and it is fairly easy.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 5, 2016)

love overdrive/public library for books on kindle!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 5, 2016)

Do the kindles automatically update when you use them? I have a paper white and a Fire.

What is overdrive?


----------



## blr666 (Feb 5, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> Do the kindles automatically update when you use them? I have a paper white and a Fire.
> 
> What is overdrive?



Overdrive.com   They work with lots of libraries to help you find and borrow library books.  I get library cards from various counties near me and I can check to see if my book is available in another county and borrow it.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 5, 2016)

Overdrive.com is awesome for audiobooks, too.

In addition to your local library, check other large libraries in your state.  For instance, here in Texas, the Houston library lets you get a card if you live anywhere in the state.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 5, 2016)

I easily get half my books from the jax public library...they have an outstanding collection of e-books and audiobooks!  ive never stepped foot in the buildings!


----------



## Bucky (Feb 6, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> Do the kindles automatically update when you use them? I have a paper white and a Fire.
> 
> What is overdrive?



This is what the email I received from Amazon said:

Your Kindle e-reader requires an important software update to continue downloading books and using Kindle services.

To receive the update, follow these steps:

•

Plug your Kindle in to charge during the update.

•

Turn on wireless.

•

Leave your Kindle plugged in and connected to the wireless network overnight, or until the update is complete.

The software update will download and install automatically, even if your device is asleep. Your device may restart multiple times during the update process. You will get a final confirmation letter on your device when the update is complete.

If you do not update the device software by March 22, 2016, you will no longer be able to access Kindle services or get the update via connecting to a wireless network. To resume access, you will need to manually update the software on your Kindle. Please visit our Help page for more details on how to update automatically.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 6, 2016)

Bucky said:


> This is what the email I received from Amazon said:
> 
> Your Kindle e-reader requires an important software update to continue downloading books and using Kindle services.
> 
> ...



Gee- I never got this email. I put the wireless on and nothing happened but there is a message that my kindle is up to date- but I am not thinking that it is this update.( I rarely have the wireless on except to get the free library book each month)  I guess I will plug in both my kindles now and do this and see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## Elli (Feb 6, 2016)

I didn't get that e-mail either, but I have another question.  I moved from Kelowna, BC, to Toronto, Ontario, how do I change the Wi Fi on the Kindle?  Tried to download something, but it didn't work.  Can someone help out?  Thanks.    Elli


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2016)

Elli said:


> I didn't get that e-mail either, but I have another question.  I moved from Kelowna, BC, to Toronto, Ontario, how do I change the Wi Fi on the Kindle?  Tried to download something, but it didn't work.  Can someone help out?  Thanks.    Elli



It shouldn't matter. My Kindles download purchases etc. no matter where I take them. Call Amazon support- (or have them call you). Just follow the 'Help' menu at the top of any Amazon page.

Jim


----------



## Elli (Feb 6, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> It shouldn't matter. My Kindles download purchases etc. no matter where I take them. Call Amazon support- (or have them call you). Just follow the 'Help' menu at the top of any Amazon page.
> Jim


Thanks, Jim, I'll give Amazon a call.


----------



## wptamo (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm not sure this comment is allowed, apologize if it breaks the rules...
Amazon, at least their fullfilmemt center here in Canada is a horrible place to work. My daughter was fired on Thursday, she had asked for Friday and Sat off as she had all 4 of her wisdom teeth out yesterday, Friday... As a father I'm upset to say the least. I do not think there is any legal recourse or any unemployement benefits options since she was a temp on a week to week contract. I'm over it sort of, time to move on.... But I thought I'd highlight some realities behind the scenes. When I was kid just starting out, things were a lot nicer, fairer. 

Regards....


----------



## sun&fun (Feb 6, 2016)

Just curious . . .  was your daughter's contract with Amazon, or with a company that staffed the center for Amazon? It doesn't make her situation any more tolerable, but I have often wondered why Amazon sub-contracts with companies that have some horrible human resources policies that reflect so poorly upon Amazon's reputation.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2016)

wptamo, much has been written condemning Amazon's treatment of employees at their fulfillment centers. I'm sorry that your daughter was treated with such inhumanity, and hope her healing process goes quickly and without complication. I had 2 wisdom teeth out at the same time and understand the misery.

I hope your daughter can find a great place to work at a well paying and personally fulfilling endeavor.

Jim


----------



## wptamo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hiya, yes you are correct, it was with a subcontracting company....I'm,guess there is a legal difference , but to me it is the same....
I had an awesome job experience when I was a kid, I worked in a warehouse part time thru highschool, then full time after, then part time again when I went back to college. They were great, flexible, understanding, bosses where good, I could get as many hours as I needed, all for the same company, a very large multinational too... Sigh, the good ole days!

Thanks for the kind words all


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 6, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> I guess I will plug in both my kindles now and do this and see what happens. Thanks.



From How-To Geek: How to manually update my Kindle


----------



## Elli (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks, interesting article.    Elli


----------



## blr666 (Feb 6, 2016)

Makai Guy said:


> From How-To Geek: How to manually update my Kindle



I just manually updated my Kindle Paperwhite.  Very easy, took about 10 minutes.  Not sure I like it as it now looks like more advertising for kindle books.  I like seeing books I actually borrowed or purchased already.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 7, 2016)

Elli said:


> I didn't get that e-mail either, but I have another question.  I moved from Kelowna, BC, to Toronto, Ontario, how do I change the Wi Fi on the Kindle?  Tried to download something, but it didn't work.  Can someone help out?  Thanks.    Elli



To add a Wi-Fi network to your Kindle Paperwhite, follow these steps:

If necessary, turn on your Kindle Paperwhite.

Tap Menu→Settings

From the same screen, tap Wi-Fi Networks.

If Wi-Fi is not turned on, you will get a message asking if it should be turned on. Tap OK.

Or, if the Kindle Paperwhite is in Airplane mode (that is, Wi-Fi is not turned on), you'll see a message asking if you want to turn off Airplane mode.

Select the network to which you want to connect.

If the network you want to connect to has a lock icon next to its name, you need to enter a password.

If the network requires a password, enter it in the Wi-Fi Networks dialog box using the onscreen keyboard.

If you are connecting to a network at work and don't know the password, see the system administrator.

You can enter numbers and symbols by tapping the keyboard's 123!? key. Tap ABC to go back to the regular keyboard.

When your Kindle Paperwhite is connected to Wi-Fi, a wireless indicator appears in the upper-right corner of the screen, next to the battery charge meter. You see this indicator on the Home screen and when you display the toolbar while reading an e-book.

The wireless indicator can be one of the following:

Wi-Fi: The Kindle Paperwhite is connected to a Wi-Fi network. The arcs on the fan next to Wi-Fi indicate the strength of the Wi-Fi connection.

3G: The Kindle Paperwhite 3G is connected to a 3G network. This icon pertains only to the Kindle Paperwhite that includes 3G and Wi-Fi. The bars next to 3G indicate the strength of the 3G connection.

1X: The Kindle Paperwhite 3G is connected to a network through EDGE/GPRS (the predecessor to 3G in cellular network delivery). The 1X icon applies only to the Kindle Paperwhite 3G. As cellular networks become more widespread, you will rarely — if ever — see this icon.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 7, 2016)

If I have the "g" on the top of my paper white does that mean it was updated? How do I know if my Fire Tablet was updated?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 7, 2016)

Bucky said:


> To add a Wi-Fi network to your Kindle Paperwhite, follow these steps:
> 
> If necessary, turn on your Kindle Paperwhite.
> 
> ...




Bucky,

Thank you so much for taking the time to write such a detailed explanation.

I'm sure it's helpful for a lot of novices.

Thanks again.

Richard


----------



## Elli (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks, Bucky, for the great explanation.  After I posted, while waiting on line for Amazon, I did go to Settings, etc., but even though I typed in the correct password, it wouldn't connect.  Called the network, long waiting time, hung up, trying tomorrow again.

By the way, the first time I called Amazon, the person I talked to couldn't find my account, I spelled my name about five times, she still couldn't find it.  I finally said 'thanks' and hung up.  Then called Amazon again, and the next person brought up my account right away.  Next time I'll hang up much earlier, instead of repeating the same info over and over.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2016)

Elli, one of the options in Amazon support is to leave a number and have them call you. My experience is that the phone is ringing in microseconds. Sure beats being on hold.

Jim


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 7, 2016)

billwright1 said:


> I use Overdrive app on smartphone to get library books for both ePub and Kindle books and it is fairly easy.



I have a nook (remember those?) and have never bought a book from Amazon or B&N for it. I have library cards from both OH and CO and use overdrive to download books. I have to wait list some titles but for free, I can wait

Cheers


----------



## RonB (Feb 7, 2016)

*Automatic update?*

The email I received said that I didn't have to do anything. The update will happen automatically over the next few weeks ~ Ron


----------



## blr666 (Feb 7, 2016)

RonB said:


> The email I received said that I didn't have to do anything. The update will happen automatically over the next few weeks ~ Ron


Yes, but I am instant gratification kind of person.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 8, 2016)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Bucky,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to write such a detailed explanation.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Wish I could take the credit but all I did was a Google search and found this. Probably should have clarified where it came from when I posted it. Sorry.  http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-set-up-wifi-on-your-kindle-paperwhite.html


----------



## Elli (Feb 8, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Elli, one of the options in Amazon support is to leave a number and have them call you. My experience is that the phone is ringing in microseconds. Sure beats being on hold.
> Jim


Thanks, Jim, I got the Kindle going.  It's just so frustrating that it usually takes 2 calls.  Two calls to Amazon on Sat., then this morning I talked to one agent at my Internet provider - he couldn't get the Kindle going, hung up and called again, the second agent got it going.  At least I can download books again.  Thanks all for your help.


----------



## Elli (Feb 8, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Elli, one of the options in Amazon support is to leave a number and have them call you. My experience is that the phone is ringing in microseconds. Sure beats being on hold.
> Jim


Sorry, duplicate post.


----------

